# GSG Offers Brother Entrepreneur PR1050X Singlehead Embroidery Machine



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Brother Entrepreneur® Pro PR1050X is a singlehead embroidery machine designed to allow a person to start up a decorated apparel business. Featuring 10 needles, it comes equipped with some of the most powerful design and editing capabilities available for a machine in its class. 

Its InnovEye® technology enables high-speed background scanning, up to five times faster than previous models. And now it can be used with optional cap and cylinder frames. The Virtual Design Preview™ allows you to superimpose your design on a project without scanning. The My Design Center offers new design capabilities without a PC. 

Other handy features include outline recognition to easily add stipple and fill patterns to any embroidery design. You can add details to any project with inside and outside auto stipple along with fill patterns. 

It features a large 10.1-inch built-in, high-definition LCD display with large, more defined icons and scroll menu. There also are 699 built-in embroidery designs, eight monogramming font styles, 140 frame pattern combinations and 37 lettering fonts. It sews up to 1,000 stitches per minute and has two USB ports. 

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

